# Hawaii on for Aug 1st



## ljmiii (Jul 9, 2020)

Apparently Hawaii *is* opening on Aug 1st and the requirement has been changed from a PCR test to a NAAT test. It *is* gohawaii...so I'm not 100% sure...but it is unlikely they would be wrong about this.





						Travel Requirements
					






					www.gohawaii.com


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 9, 2020)

Or maybe they are wrong. KHON has nothing beyond 'Gov and Mayors met today to discuss...'


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 9, 2020)

I wonder why the change to NAAT from PCR... 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 9, 2020)

Call me ignorant -- but in a way I'm happy not to know. What is NAAT vs. PCR?


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 9, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Call me ignorant -- but in a way I'm happy not to know. What is NAAT vs. PCR?











						Nucleic acid test - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




NAAT is an amplification test.  

There are several ways of amplification, including polymerase chain reaction (PCR), strand displacement assay (SDA), or transcription mediated assay (TMA)

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Jul 9, 2020)

rjp123 said:


> Nucleic acid test - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the more relevant question for this forum is not what science is used, but what are the implications of this change if that is indeed what they are doing? Does this change expand the testing options or make it more likely to meet the timeframe they plan to require?


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 9, 2020)

JIMinNC said:


> I think the more relevant question for this forum is not what science is used, but what are the implications of this change if that is indeed what they are doing? Does this change expand the testing options or make it more likely to meet the timeframe they plan to require?


That was the reason for my original question. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 10, 2020)

"As COVID-19 infections surge on mainland, mayor casts doubt on plan to reopen tourism"... really wish we would get a handle on this virus already... you know, like most of the world... (sigh)









						Ige: Still no decision on whether to push back plan to reopen tourism
					

“We’re really struggling to figure out what we do next to thaw out our economy."




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 10, 2020)

I think you are right and I do not believe they are going to open on August 1, 2020 as first advertised because some of the mayors are against it and say they are not ready.  We have changed travel plans several times already this summer to Hawaii and thought we could meet the COVID -19 PCR test 72 hours (69 hours because of time difference) BEFORE ARRIVAL but it seems almost impossible to do now with the labs being overwhelmed on the mainland.  Even CVS is now saying results will be back in 5 to 7 days.  I know the HGVC's on the Big Island have continually been moving their reopen dates.  It was July 1st, then Jul15th and this week July 31st.  However what is odd is that all three HGVC's inventory shows fully available for the month of August for the Waikoloa HGVC's.  I think it tells me they might be thinking about delaying again.  We are unwilling to spend 2 weeks quarantining as part of a 6 week stay.  Maybe if they loosened the requirements that you could use the resorts facilities during quarantine we might be a little more interested.  But at this time we are becoming frustrated with trying to plan a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> We are unwilling to spend 2 weeks quarantining as part of a 6 week stay.



And we'd not be happy to quarantine for 2 weeks during a 5-night stay 

Cheers.


----------



## 10spro (Jul 10, 2020)

As much as I want to go, I would be hesitant to show up in Hawaii anytime in August. Things are changing so fast they could easily decide to shut down again, or determine that test is inadequate, or takes too long for results because everyone is doing it, and then you end up by default having to do the 14 day quarantine.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> "As COVID-19 infections surge on mainland, mayor casts doubt on plan to reopen tourism"... really wish we would get a handle on this virus already... you know, like most of the world... (sigh)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the issues that was discussed in the Hawaii News Now article was that some are questioning how they are going to track those that don't get tested and MUST be quarantined for 14 days.  This is such an important point to avoid the spread of the virus and the opening Hawaii to Tourists is such an important economic issue for Hawaii I would announce and implement the following: if you don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS". 

We were in Honolulu in March when a cruise ship came into Honolulu Harbor with Coronavirus cases on board.  When the passengers that were not sick got off the ship they were escorted by a chartered bus to a plane to leave Honolulu.  That is the same type of emergencey action that is needed to get this plan off the ground.

As far as the testing, they need to have a feasible plan that people can get the test and the result before boarding the plane.  If they have partnered with CVS to do this, CVS has to perform their end as a partner or they are not holding up their end of what is needed.


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2020)

I think we are back to waiting and see what will happen. If there is going to be a change it will be announced fairly soon.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 10, 2020)

Meanwhile, one of Hawaii’s largest COVID-19 testing laboratories has been cut off from its mainland supplier of chemicals needed to continue to run tests locally due to the surge in coronavirus cases across the country.

"Diagnostic Laboratory Services will no longer receive reagents and other supplies from Roche Diagnostics, one of the largest manufacturers of equipment and supplies for COVID-19 testing. As a result, DLS’s capacity for COVID testing has been reduced from 800 tests per day to 250 tests per day and will only be locally testing priority clinical testing in the immediate future on island.”









						Gov. David Ige and the state’s mayors will meet again to decide whether to lift the 14-day travel quarantine
					

Hawaii officials are still grappling over whether to proceed with reopening tourism on Aug. 1, as coronavirus infections continue to climb.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Meanwhile, one of Hawaii’s largest COVID-19 testing laboratories has been cut off from its mainland supplier of chemicals needed to continue to run tests locally due to the surge in coronavirus cases across the country.
> 
> "Diagnostic Laboratory Services will no longer receive reagents and other supplies from Roche Diagnostics, one of the largest manufacturers of equipment and supplies for COVID-19 testing. As a result, DLS’s capacity for COVID testing has been reduced from 800 tests per day to 250 tests per day and will only be locally testing priority clinical testing in the immediate future on island.”
> 
> ...



In my mind if there is not the possibility of getting ALL the people coming to Hawaii tested with the results before they get on the plane, the August 1 date needs to be pushed back until it can be done.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 10, 2020)

We are not going until 8/21.  I am hoping we get to go.


----------



## amy241 (Jul 10, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> One of the issues that was discussed in the Hawaii News Now article was that some are questioning how they are going to track those that don't get tested and MUST be quarantined for 14 days.  This is such an important point to avoid the spread of the virus and the opening Hawaii to Tourists is such an important economic issue for Hawaii I would announce and implement the following: if you don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS".
> 
> We were in Honolulu in March when a cruise ship came into Honolulu Harbor with Coronavirus cases on board.  When the passengers that were not sick got off the ship they were escorted by a chartered bus to a plane to leave Honolulu.  That is the same type of emergencey action that is needed to get this plan off the ground.
> 
> As far as the testing, they need to have a feasible plan that people can get the test and the result before boarding the plane.  If they have partnered with CVS to do this, CVS has to perform their end as a partner or they are not holding up their end of what is needed.



_”This is such an important point to avoid the spread of the virus and the opening Hawaii to Tourists is such an important economic issue for Hawaii I would announce and implement the following: if you don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS"._

That’s a bit extreme - they are not doing that anywhere else in the states.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 10, 2020)

Back in early April the Hawaiian State Attorney General wanted to make entering visitors stay in a ‘quarantine hotel’ for 14 days - the convention center was floated as a location. Nothing came of it though.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2020)

amy241 said:


> _”This is such an important point to avoid the spread of the virus and the opening Hawaii to Tourists is such an important economic issue for Hawaii I would announce and implement the following: if you don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS"._
> 
> That’s a bit extreme - they are not doing that anywhere else in the states.



They are NOT doing that anywhere else in the states.  We live in New York and when I heard that the Governor implemented a 14 quarantine for visitor from other states I laughed at it and said how would you know if someone came from another state since you can get here easily by car, boat, train, bus as well as plane which is typically the way to get to Hawaii.  I also said how can you enforce it since you can't even indentify who is subject to the enforcement and there will be so many people that would be subject to the enforcement.  However, Hawaii is different.  At this time you can only get there by plane so insisting that poeple get a test with a negative result before they come or be required to submit to an enforced quarantine is possible.  

As far as being extreme, it only extreme if you don't care if some people come, violate the quantine, and pass the virus on to others.  With only hundreds of people a day coming to Hawaii who need to be quarantined they can't keep up with checking up on them and there are violators.  When thousands of people come, if there are loopholes in the system, there will be many more violators and perhaps alot more virus infection.  If that causes Hawaii to close up to tourists again what has the Hawaiian economy as well as future tourists gained with the August 1st opening.


----------



## Shmiddy (Jul 10, 2020)

We're going in September - 2021. Hopefully they have it figured out by then. Just not sure there will be any restaurants or shops still in business.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 10, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> Back in early April the Hawaiian State Attorney General wanted to make entering visitors stay in a ‘quarantine hotel’ for 14 days - the convention center was floated as a location. Nothing came of it though.



Well with the few visitors coming to Hawaii the visitors didn't bring a substancial amount virus cases to the islands.  However after August 1st with thousands of visitors coming the pre-testing is essential to keep the virus cases down.  If visitors think they can get away with violating the quarantine they will come and not endure the quarantine.  Therefore, converting the convention center to a "quarantine hotel" might be the perfect solution with guards to enforce the quarantine.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jul 11, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well with the few visitors coming to Hawaii the visitors didn't bring a substancial amount virus cases to the islands.  However after August 1st with thousands of visitors coming the pre-testing is essential to keep the virus cases down.  If visitors think they can get away with violating the quarantine they will come and not endure the quarantine.  Therefore, converting the convention center to a "quarantine hotel" might be the perfect solution with guards to enforce the quarantine.


This is the approach taken by the communist party in China - it’s not too far-fetched if you think it could be done logistically.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 11, 2020)

This morning's nugget of non-news. The Star Advertiser reports that the Mayors of Maui, the Big Island, and Honolulu all support delaying reopening. The Mayor of Kauai refused to comment pending an update from Gov Ige (though the paper noted that Mayor Kawakami moved fastest to implement restrictions in the early days of the pandemic).








						Hawaii Gov. David Ige, mayors proceed with caution on reopening tourism
					

Hawaii’s battered tourism industry and myriad other businesses and workers who rely on it received little clarity Friday on whether the state’s pre-travel COVID-19 testing program that would allow arriving passengers to bypass the mandatory 14-day self-quarantine will launch Aug. 1 as planned.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 11, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well with the few visitors coming to Hawaii the visitors didn't bring a substantial amount virus cases to the islands.  However after August 1st with thousands of visitors coming the pre-testing is essential to keep the virus cases down...


One of the issues Gov Ige and the Mayors are wrestling with is that there is currently no way to get test results back within 72 hours on the mainland. And that the fact you weren't positive 5-7 days ago means more or less bupkis if you live in most of the country. I've said it before but right now I *really* wouldn't want to be in Gov Ige's shoes.


----------



## rabmsn (Jul 11, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> One of the issues Gov Ige and the Mayors are wrestling with is that there is currently no way to get test results back within 72 hours on the mainland....


I checked with my family physician on Wednesday.  Here in Colorado at our local University of Colorado clinic (UCHealth) I can get a test back within 24 hours as long as I schedule the test in advance.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 11, 2020)

_"I checked with my family physician on Wednesday. Here in Colorado at our local University of Colorado clinic (UCHealth) I can get a test back within 24 hours as long as I schedule the test in advance."_

Are you sure it is the COVID-19 PCR test and not a another COVID-19 test.  At this time Hawaii is only accepting the PCR test and most places the USA it is a 48 to 72 hour plus turn around in the best of times.  There are more rapid COVID-19 test that you can get results quickly from but at this time Hawaii is not accepting them.  Since it is less then 3 weeks from August first, and having lived in Hawaii for many years, I am not too hopeful that things are going to go as planned because the sands are shifting in front of our eyes as we speak, in regards to the Mayors acceptance of this plan to by pass the quarantine, and they are the ones who really control each island.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 11, 2020)

_"Well with the few visitors coming to Hawaii the visitors didn't bring a substancial amount virus cases to the islands. However after August 1st with thousands of visitors coming the pre-testing is essential to keep the virus cases down. If visitors think they can get away with violating the quarantine they will come and not endure the quarantine. Therefore, converting the convention center to a "quarantine hotel" might be the perfect solution with guards to enforce the quarantine."_

I do not think HI is going to see the tourist flocking back to HI with the restrictions in place now or in the future without a change to make them more flexible for travelers.

The HI politicians may be playing a game because they are trying to appease the tourist industry (hotels, airlines, rental car, etc.)  in HI by saying they are offering a way for tourist to come by getting the COVID-19 test but at the same time they know that it is not practical for most people to do so they keep their citizens happy by making it so tourists do not come.  Win/win for the politicians.  They are tapping into their rainy day fund to keep things running and are increasing unemployment benefits until the end of the year so maybe things are not going to change in regards to the quarantine.

People could just visit their local jails and do a staycation there if they are willing to be locked up in a quarantine hotel or the convention center in HI for 2 weeks.  They have had months to work on this in regards to their most important industry and they still cannot agree on what to do and when to do it by....it does not look promising for August or maybe even the rest of the year either IMHO.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 11, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> This is the approach taken by the communist party in China - it’s not too far-fetched if you think it could be done logistically.



The point you are missing here is that hopefully NO ONE is required to be quarantined at all.  The goal is to have everyone get tested befoe they get on the plane.  Since Hawaii does NOT HAVE THE AUTHORITY to require that, by requiring the draconian methods of escorting and quarantining those that don't want to be tested in an armed guarded location for 14 days it should be enough of a deterrent so that everyone gets tested before getting on the plane.  It eliminates the possible infection spread for those that think they are smart and will come and just violate the quarantine instead of getting tested.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 11, 2020)

"My" plan (if I were planning to come to Hawaii in the near future, which I'm not) would be to get the test. If I didn't get it back in time I'd postpone flying (I don't think I'd be allowed on a plan anyway).  Hopefully I would have flights and hotels/timeshares that could be changed to a few days later, or cancelled if I tested positive.  But, this whole thing would be too stressful for me, so in reality, I wouldn't plan a trip at all.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 11, 2020)

Why are the airlines not able to confirm a passenger has a negative test result BEFORE boarding?


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 11, 2020)

_*"Why are the airlines not able to confirm a passenger has a negative test result BEFORE boarding?"*_

Not everyone flying to HI needs a test or quarantine either.   Locals are able to fly without a test and say they are going to quarantine at home.  Military personnel are exempt from the quarantine also.  There are other governmental exemptions too.  HI is having a hard time enforcing the quarantine now so I cannot imagine they have the capacity to hold possibly several thousand arriving passengers a day in quarantine hotels or the convention center.  So much for avoiding big crowds.

At this time they are averaging about 700 visitors a day.  With the option of the test many more may come.  HI is a state and not a country so it cannot make it mandatory to have a test before boarding and it cannot close its borders to other US citizens.  Also, checking test results is not something airlines really want to get into.

HI really needs to come up with a more viable alternative for tourists.  For example, proof to Covid-19 PCR test 72 hours prior to arrival and then quarantine at your place of stay until results of a negative test are provided.  This to me has more flexibility and allows for more leeway then you either have a negative test 72 hours before arrival or 14 day quarantine.

HI wants everyone else to do the work and then spend their money there.  Why not have testing at time of arrival with a 48 hour turn around and 2 day quarantine like Iceland.  Well, because HI does not want to invest in that type of infrastructure which could help facilitate their billion dollar tourism industry and probably make some testing company a lot of money.   It's Hawaii!!


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 11, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> Why are the airlines not able to confirm a passenger has a negative test result BEFORE boarding?



The FAA or Federal Government is responsible for regulations regarding air travel.  The individual states do not have the authority to require the airlines to check for test results.  

So far the federal government does not seem inclined to add new regulations or restrictions related to covide.  That is what Hawaii is attempting to implement all of the controls once you land in Hawaii, where they have legal authority.


----------



## escanoe (Jul 11, 2020)

Not to mention us not yet having the testing capacity to do this. 



1Kflyerguy said:


> The FAA or Federal Government is responsible for regulations regarding air travel.  The individual states do not have the authority to require the airlines to check for test results.
> 
> So far the federal government does not seem inclined to add new regulations or restrictions related to covide.  That is what Hawaii is attempting to implement all of the controls once you land in Hawaii, where they have legal authority.


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> Why not have testing at time of arrival with a 48 hour turn around and 2 day quarantine like Iceland.  Well, because HI does not want to invest in that type of infrastructure which could help facilitate their billion dollar tourism industry and probably make some testing company a lot of money.   It's Hawaii!!



This was in the plan Governor Ige released. You do have the option of doing this.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 11, 2020)

slip said:


> This was in the plan Governor Ige released. You do have the option of doing this.



We have been following what our options are after having changed plans several times for visiting.  I hope what you say is true because at the Official Hawaii Travel Advisory website the following is posted:

_PRE-TRAVEL TESTING PROGRAM: Beginning August 1, all travelers arriving in Hawaii from out-of-state will be required to get a valid COVID-19 test within 72 hours of boarding their flight to Hawaii, and to show proof of a negative test result upon arrival at the airport, to avoid the 14-day quarantine. The FDA-approved test from a CLIA-certified laboratory will need to be done prior to arrival. *No testing will be provided upon arrival at the airport.*_


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> We have been following what our options are after having changed plans several times for visiting.  I hope what you say is true because at the Official Hawaii Travel Advisory website the following is posted:
> 
> _PRE-TRAVEL TESTING PROGRAM: Beginning August 1, all travelers arriving in Hawaii from out-of-state will be required to get a valid COVID-19 test within 72 hours of boarding their flight to Hawaii, and to show proof of a negative test result upon arrival at the airport, to avoid the 14-day quarantine. The FDA-approved test from a CLIA-certified laboratory will need to be done prior to arrival. *No testing will be provided upon arrival at the airport.*_



Take a look at Denises Facts about Hawaii Travel thread. It’s in there. I listened to his press conference the day he announced opening up and he mentioned that option.

I have been on vacation on Molokai for the last couple of weeks and have not been keeping updated on his conferences. I was before this trip though. I need to know the situation for work and that is what it was before I left on vacation. You would be able to take a test here and quarantine until the results came back.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 11, 2020)

Lots of questions upthread...

Gov Ige couldn't require people boarding incoming flights to get tested beforehand because the FAA wouldn't let him.

He also tried putting in a system by which people could enter Hawaii without quarantine from states and countries that had contained COVID-19. But he was prevented from doing that as well.

Hawaii appropriated money for COVID-19 testing equipment at HNL back in April but thus far nothing meets their criteria for speed and accuracy.

When I posted the same 'no-news' update on a popular social media site, of the comments pertaining to test delays about a third said that they wished they could get results in 5-7 days - they are being quoted 2 weeks. Around a third confirmed a week or so and about a third said they could get results back in 72 hours. And there were a few who claimed a few hours...but others pointed out those were the much less accurate 'quick tests' and not NAAT tests.

And so Gov Ige is caught trying to steer between Scylla and Charybdis.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 11, 2020)

Oh...and I should have mentioned...

Diagnostic Laboratory Services will no longer receive reagents and other supplies from Roche Diagnostics, one of the largest manufacturers of equipment and supplies for COVID-19 testing. The company has been forced to direct their supplies to hospitals in states where the intensive care units are being overrun. Many mainland states are recording thousands of new daily cases, pushing coronavirus infections past 3 million in the U.S.

“As a result, DLS’ capacity for COVID testing has been reduced from 800 tests per day to 250 tests per day and will only be locally testing priority clinical testing in the immediate future on island,” president Mark Wasielewski, said Wednesday adding the company would be able to surge capacity to 2,000 tests per day if it were able to obtain reagents.

So testing everyone when they arrive is currently completely unfeasible.








						Hawaii’s coronavirus testing capability to be cut in half after mainland company reduces supplies
					

UPDATE: Thursday, 12:50 p.m.




					www.staradvertiser.com


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 11, 2020)

slip said:


> Take a look at Denises Facts about Hawaii Travel thread. It’s in there. I listened to his press conference the day he announced opening up and he mentioned that option.
> 
> I have been on vacation on Molokai for the last couple of weeks and have not been keeping updated on his conferences. I was before this trip though. I need to know the situation for work and that is what it was before I left on vacation. You would be able to take a test here and quarantine until the results came back.



Mahalo.....will do!!


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 11, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> _*"Why are the airlines not able to confirm a passenger has a negative test result BEFORE boarding?"*_
> 
> Not everyone flying to HI needs a test or quarantine either.   Locals are able to fly without a test and say they are going to quarantine at home.  Military personnel are exempt from the quarantine also.  There are other governmental exemptions too.  HI is having a hard time enforcing the quarantine now so I cannot imagine they have the capacity to hold possibly several thousand arriving passengers a day in quarantine hotels or the convention center.  So much for avoiding big crowds.
> 
> ...



I am restating a previous post I made since it addresses what you are saying about Hawaii's problems  enforcing the quarantine  Of course, the timeline for the test and resutls has to be the same as the time restrictions that Hawaii puts on the test.  

"The point you are missing here is that hopefully NO ONE is required to be quarantined at all. The goal is to have everyone get tested before they get on the plane.  Since Hawaii does NOT HAVE THE AUTHORITY to require that, by requiring the draconian methods of escorting and quarantining those that don't want to be tested in an armed guarded location for 14 days it should be enough of a deterrent so that everyone gets tested before getting on the plane. It eliminates the possible infection spread for those that think they are smart and will come and just violate the quarantine instead of getting tested."


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 12, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> The point you are missing here is that hopefully NO ONE is required to be quarantined at all.  The goal is to have everyone get tested befoe they get on the plane.  Since Hawaii does NOT HAVE THE AUTHORITY to require that, by requiring the draconian methods of escorting and quarantining those that don't want to be tested in an armed guarded location for 14 days it should be enough of a deterrent so that everyone gets tested before getting on the plane.  It eliminates the possible infection spread for those that think they are smart and will come and just violate the quarantine instead of getting tested.


Yes, draconian, but I honestly can’t imagine this could Actually be implemented by the state of hawaii.  It would be a strong deterrent but I just can’t imagine the negative PR Hawaii would get from those actually being escorted and quarantined at a separate location. I certainly would not board a plane unless I had an approved and acceptable negative COVID-19 test prior to boarding a plane.  Hawaii simply needs to do what’s best for them, whatever that may be.  But the definition best for hawaii has implication of varying degrees of trade-offs of keeping safe & healthy vs employment and businesses staying in business.  Not an enviable decision position to be in but nonetheless the position gov. Ige is in, with no really easy solution.  If it were easy and obvious it would have already been done.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 12, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Yes, draconian, but I honestly can’t imagine this could Actually be implemented by the state of hawaii.  It would be a strong deterrent but I just can’t imagine the negative PR Hawaii would get from those actually being escorted and quarantined at a separate location. I certainly would not board a plane unless I had an approved and acceptable negative COVID-19 test prior to boarding a plane.  Hawaii simply needs to do what’s best for them, whatever that may be.  But the definition best for hawaii has implication of varying degrees of trade-offs of keeping safe & healthy vs employment and businesses staying in business.  Not an enviable decision position to be in but nonetheless the position gov. Ige is in, with no really easy solution.  If it were easy and obvious it would have already been done.



It is only a PR problem if people refuse to get the test otherwise it is a non issue.  Your reaction that you certainly would not board a place unless you had an approved and acceptable negative COVID-19 test is the desired normal reaction.  Therefore, few people will need to be escorted and quarantined in a guarded location.  However, since the burden of monioring the 14 day quarantine in many locations with a large influx of tourist is impossible and all tourists can't be trusted to honor the quarantine my suggestion is the only alternative to keep Hawaii safe.  

Your thinking that Hawaii simply needs to do what's best for them what ever that may be and that has implications of varying degrees of trade-offs of keeping safe & healthy vs employment and businesses staying in business, led me to the conclusion that this action is the best way to open up to tourist August 1 and Hawaii does need to open.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 12, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> It is only a PR problem if people refuse to get the test otherwise it is a non issue.  Your reaction that you certainly would not board a place unless you had an approved and acceptable negative COVID-19 test is the desired normal reaction.  Therefore, few people will need to be escorted and quarantined in a guarded location.  However, since the burden of monioring the 14 day quarantine in many locations with a large influx of tourist is impossible and all tourists can't be trusted to honor the quarantine my suggestion is the only alternative to keep Hawaii safe.
> 
> Your thinking that Hawaii simply needs to do what's best for them what ever that may be and that has implications of varying degrees of trade-offs of keeping safe & healthy vs employment and businesses staying in business, led me to the conclusion that this action is the best way to open up to tourist August 1 and Hawaii does need to open.


Well....unless some announcement is made tomorrow confirming 8/1/20 hawaii is open with negative COVID-19 test and partnership agreement with CVS to provide these tests, we will be cancelling our WKORVN tomorrow.  However, I’m not expecting that to happen so expect to cancel our WKORVN week along with our best friends joining us also cancelling their week there.  Your thoughts could work in theory, but I personally would doubt hawaii would implement such a plan to bring people to a quarantined area for 14 days.  Thus the dilemma on what to do.  I honestly feel for gov Ige on a very tough situation.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 13, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Well....unless some announcement is made tomorrow confirming 8/1/20 hawaii is open with negative COVID-19 test and partnership agreement with CVS to provide these tests, we will be cancelling our WKORVN tomorrow.  However, I’m not expecting that to happen so expect to cancel our WKORVN week along with our best friends joining us also cancelling their week there.  Your thoughts could work in theory, but I personally would doubt hawaii would implement such a plan to bring people to a quarantined area for 14 days.  Thus the dilemma on what to do.  I honestly feel for gov Ige on a very tough situation.



You may be right, Hawaii will NOT implement these measures.  I will ask you 2 questions concerning an August 1 opening:

1. If they don't implement a plan to bring and keep people in a quarantine area for 14 days if they don't get a negative COVID-19 test, how many people will come and violate an unsupervised quarantine?

2. If they do publicize and implement a plan that if you come to Hawaii you will be subject to an escorted trip to a guarded quarantine location and be required to stay there for 14 days, how many people will come under those restrictions?

You can answer these questions for yourself, I have already answered them for myself.  The answer to 1 is too many, and the answer to 2 is very few possibly NONE.


----------



## hurnik (Jul 13, 2020)

It's a horrible situation.  They're concerned about rampant spreading of COVID (islands and all that).  Overrunning hospitals, etc.  But given that the majority of people's revenue is derived from service industry and the fact that the extra $600/week runs out in July I'm wondering how long the unemployed can survive.  I doubt that Hawaii will open before November.  Hope I'm wrong, but they seem to keep pushing it back every month.

I have friends that live on the Big Island the the wife has to take massive doses of prednisone for an auto-immune disorder, so it's very scary.  They obviously can't go anywhere (they have to be very careful even at grocery store).  And they've told us repeatedly that the healthcare system over there is not very good (they usually travel to mainland for their medical because it's so bad over there)--at least pre-COVID.


----------



## amy241 (Jul 13, 2020)

Ige delays plan to reopen tourism until Sept. 1 amid COVID-19 surge on the mainland
					

“This was not an easy decision to make. It really was a choice between two difficult options."




					www.hawaiinewsnow.com
				





Back to square one - Ige doesn’t even provide a new date so that you can plan for travel. He simply states that reopening will be delayed by at least one month. Very vague.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 13, 2020)

amy241 said:


> Ige delays plan to reopen tourism until Sept. 1 amid COVID-19 surge on the mainland
> 
> 
> “This was not an easy decision to make. It really was a choice between two difficult options."
> ...


Crazy, isn't it?  I am just so disappointed to cancel our late August trip.  The economy on the islands is not going to recover anytime soon.  I am sad for those who depend on tourists for their paychecks.  It's a vast number of people.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 13, 2020)

We were first scheduled to go the Honolulu in September, then we moved it back to November, now with this news and the amount of virus spreading in many states we are probably going to scrap the winter of 2020/21 and hope for the fall of 2021. We are over 70 with some hypertension as well as repiratory problems so we feel that staying safe in our private house with cars right outside in the woods where we don't need to be near anyone when we go outside, no elevators, no public transportation is our safe and comfortable place.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 15, 2020)

For better or worse Hawaiians are even more dead set against allow tourists to visit then they were a couple of month ago.  The resurgence of COVID-19 in Hawaii and even more importantly on the mainland has made it a non-starter for most people. The number who don't want tourists at all is up to 81% and the number who want to retain COVID-19 restrictions such as the 14-day quarantine for out-of-state passengers is up to 88%.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm puzzled by one aspect of this situation.
The 14 day quarantine had been in place for several 14 day periods.
Why are there still new cases?
Call me naive, but I'm wondering.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm puzzled by one aspect of this situation.
> The 14 day quarantine had been in place for several 14 day periods.
> Why are there still new cases?
> Call me naive, but I'm wondering.


The new cases are coming from within.  And I think I read where a number of them were the Hawaiian Airlines folks who went through training with no masks or social distancing.


----------



## tombanjo (Jul 15, 2020)

Just because there is a requirement to quarantine for 14 days, doesn't mean people actually follow the rules. There are several news stories of people who come to visit and completely ignore the requirements and go to the beach, go to bars and restaurants, etc.


----------



## brp (Jul 15, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> Just because there is a requirement to quarantine for 14 days, doesn't mean people actually follow the rules. There are several news stories of people who come to visit and completely ignore the requirements and go to the beach, go to bars and restaurants, etc.



And this is why the US currently has worst-in-the-world performance in dealing with this pandemic. We're more hung up on our "freedoms" than on the health and safety of ourselves and others.

And, as it relates to this thread - this is a major part of the reason that Hawaii will be slow to reopen to visitors. It's things we';re doing to ourselves with our atitudes and behaviors.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

tombanjo said:


> Just because there is a requirement to quarantine for 14 days, doesn't mean people actually follow the rules. There are several news stories of people who come to visit and completely ignore the requirements and go to the beach, go to bars and restaurants, etc.


And if/when they are caught (and some are) they are fined and/or jailed.  The quarantine process is pretty strict.  @luv_maui did it for 14 days on Maui and took us through every step.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm puzzled by one aspect of this situation.
> The 14 day quarantine had been in place for several 14 day periods.
> Why are there still new cases?
> Call me naive, but I'm wondering.


I thought the 14-day quarantine only applied to visitors coming to Hawaii, and it did not apply to residents returning home nor to military.  I wouldn't put all the blame on the few visitors that happen to break quarantine early.

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> I thought the 14-day quarantine only applied to visitors coming to Hawaii, and it did not apply to residents returning home nor to military.  I wouldn't put all the blame on the few visitors that happen to break quarantine early.
> 
> Kurt


The 14 day quarantine applies both to visitors and to residents. Residents are supposed to proceed directly to their homes and remain there.  But there is nothing in place to monitor them once they arrive home.


----------



## tombanjo (Jul 15, 2020)

Initial order was all incoming. Residents to quarantine at place of residence.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 15, 2020)

The only exemptions are Military and Airline Personnel. The overwhelming majority of new cases are on Oahu. Feel free to draw your own conclusions. The Hawaii DoH COVID-19 dashboard is shown below. 





						Experience
					






					experience.arcgis.com


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The 14 day quarantine applies both to visitors and to residents. Residents are supposed to proceed directly to their homes and remain there.  But there is nothing in place to monitor them once they arrive home.


Ok, thanks for the correction.  But it does not apply to the military, correct?

Kurt


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 15, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Ok, thanks for the correction.  But it does not apply to the military, correct?


Correct


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 15, 2020)

ljmiii said:


> ...And so Gov Ige is caught trying to steer between Scylla and Charybdis.



But getting to Hawaii is looking more like an Odyssey with each passing day.....


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> And if/when they are caught (and some are) they are fined and/or jailed.  The quarantine process is pretty strict.  @luv_maui did it for 14 days on Maui and took us through every step.


luv_Maui was such a good example, I was expecting others to do the same.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> luv_Maui was such a good example, I was expecting others to do the same.


To do the same?  You mean quarantine for 2 weeks?  I'm not sure how many other travelers plan to spend more than a week or two on the islands.  Sure, there are the snow birds (or whatever they are called when they go to Hawaii, but how many other people do this.  Maybe if you had your own place and were coming for several months it would be worth it.  Or maybe that it's just that I can't see myself doing it.  But then again, we only come for two weeks.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> And if/when they are caught (and some are) they are fined and/or jailed.  The quarantine process is pretty strict.  @luv_maui did it for 14 days on Maui and took us through every step.


Just because the rules are strict doesn’t mean they have the manpower to really monitor and track it all.    We complied 100% and never questioned the rules, but there are always those that will not follow rules best practices (ie wear a mask).  I personally think the quarantine will be extended past 9/1, Federal unemployment benefits will be extended in some form, and therefore have cancelled our Sept trip to WKORVN.  Like everyone, I’d like certainty and timeline, but that’s not going to happen in the near future.  May everyone stay safe & healthy.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

luv_maui said:


> Just because the rules are strict doesn’t mean they have the manpower to really monitor and track it all.    We complied 100% and never questioned the rules, but there are always those that will not follow rules best practices (ie wear a mask).  I personally think the quarantine will be extended past 9/1, Federal unemployment benefits will be extended in some form, and therefore have cancelled our Sept trip to WKORVN.  Like everyone, I’d like certainty and timeline, but that’s not going to happen in the near future.  May everyone stay safe & healthy.


Did you have single use keys?  That would be the way I would think the rules could be enforced.

I got a letter from the timeshare we own on Maui.  They were saying that the resorts have been asked to aid in enforcement. But it sounded like they wouldn't actually do anything, they were refer it to local authorities.


----------



## brp (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> To do the same?  You mean quarantine for 2 weeks?  I'm not sure how many other travelers plan to spend more than a week or two on the islands.  Sure, there are the snow birds (or whatever they are called when they go to Hawaii, but how many other people do this.  Maybe if you had your own place and were coming for several months it would be worth it.  Or maybe that it's just that I can't see myself doing it.  But then again, we only come for two weeks.



Yup. Our trips are 4-5 days. That means airport to hotel room for entire duration, then back to airport. Yup. Not gonna work.

Cheers.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

brp said:


> Yup. Our trips are 4-5 days. That means airport to hotel room for entire duration, then back to airport. Yup. Not gonna work.
> 
> Cheers.


As I've said before, if I was quarantined in a room and could see the ocean, but not go in it.......nope.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The 14 day quarantine applies both to visitors and to residents. Residents are supposed to proceed directly to their homes and remain there.  But there is nothing in place to monitor them once they arrive home.



I believe I saw news reports that some of the cases were tied back to residents that returned from the mainland.  They did quarantine, but because they lived with a large family, the virus spread to people in the household not under the quarantine order.


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Did you have single use keys?  That would be the way I would think the rules could be enforced.


Still ways around that.  Tape the door latch so it won't lock -- no housekeeping to check, and who goes pushing on hotel doors to see if they are locked?  They could also go out as long as one person is left back in the room to let them in, depending on the access security to the hotel.  I'm sure there are other devious ways to defeat the single use keys.  

Kurt


----------



## Luanne (Jul 15, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Still ways around that.  Tape the door latch so it won't lock -- no housekeeping to check, and who goes pushing on hotel doors to see if they are locked?  They could also go out as long as one person is left back in the room to let them in, depending on the access security to the hotel.  I'm sure there are other devious ways to defeat the single use keys.
> 
> Kurt


Then I hope they're dumb enough to go out, take selfies, and post them.  And yes, I know there are people who won't comply with the rules.  That's why we're still in such a mess.


----------



## luv_maui (Jul 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> And if/when they are caught (and some are) they are fined and/or jailed.  The quarantine process is pretty strict.  @luv_maui did it for 14 days on Maui and took us through every step.


Just because the rules are strict doesn’t mean they have the manpower to really monitor and track it all.    We complied 100% and never questioned the rules, but there are always those that will 


Luanne said:


> Did you have single use keys?  That would be the way I would think the rules could be enforced.
> 
> I got a letter from the timeshare we own on Maui.  They were saying that the resorts have been asked to aid in enforcement. But it sounded like they wouldn't actually do anything, they were refer it to local authorities.


our room keys we thought were 1 time use, but check-in person stated they were valid for 30 minutes, although we only used them once.  So never confirmed it since pointless.  Not advocating this whatsoever, but a checkin group is likely not a single person, so one person could hold down the fort while others go for a walk, etc.  I still see many locals not wearing masks, parks Literally 100% full of cars with no social distancing, social gatherings at park like everything is normal, so infection rate in Maui must be low among locals, at least here in ka’anapali area here on Maui.  Kahului and Kihei all seemed high mask wearing, when we drove thru Kihei on the way to Costco.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 15, 2020)

b2bailey said:


> I'm puzzled by one aspect of this situation.
> The 14 day quarantine had been in place for several 14 day periods.
> Why are there still new cases?
> Call me naive, but I'm wondering.



Good Point.  These are some of the possibilities:

- While the new cases of the virus were reduced to zero for some days, the active cases has never been zero
- Some who are required to quarantine violate the 14 day quarantine
- The Military are NOT required to quarantine
- The flight crews are NOT requried to quarantine
- There are other groups like contractors that come from outside of Hawaii that I believe are not required to quarantine


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 15, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I believe I saw news reports that some of the cases were tied back to residents that returned from the mainland.  They did quarantine, but because they lived with a large family, the virus spread to people in the household not under the quarantine order.



That is another reason why I believe that a policy like: If don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS".   That would prevent this type of virus spread.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 15, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> That is another reason why I believe that a policy like: If don't get a Coronavirus Test with a negative result "YOU WILL BE ESCORTED FROM THE PLANE TO A QUARANTINE FACILIITY WITH ARMED GUARDS AND STAY THERE FOR 14 DAYS".   That would prevent this type of virus spread.



I wonder if thats actually legal, i am sure it would create a legal challenge.  

The other question with that approach is where do you create the quarantine facility?  Early on i saw a number of comments from Hawaii about forcing visitors to stay at the convention center.  But any sort of group facility would just create a giant cross contamination situation.  Sort of like prisons, nursing homes, gyms.. etc.  pack people into close quarters and the virus spreads...


----------



## frank808 (Jul 16, 2020)

I am on day 6 of my 14 day quarantine. We have not had any contact or do not see how they are checking on anyone. Have not had one call, text or email from the state. We will be free from quarantine come next week Friday but have taken it seriously. 

We did say that even though we have a home here we would be doing our quarantine at MKO. Lady called the FD and verified that I have reservations for at least the next month. FD gave me a key that was one time use and we are doing our quarantine. 

Had pizza delivered and food stuffs brought to our room. Security escorts the driver to our villa. They leave the items right outside our door and we then bring them in. 

Wonder why I have not been contacted at all by the state?

Here is a pic of sunset from my prison.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jul 16, 2020)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I wonder if thats actually legal, i am sure it would create a legal challenge.
> 
> The other question with that approach is where do you create the quarantine facility?  Early on i saw a number of comments from Hawaii about forcing visitors to stay at the convention center.  But any sort of group facility would just create a giant cross contamination situation.  Sort of like prisons, nursing homes, gyms.. etc.  pack people into close quarters and the virus spreads...



Is it legal to mandate people to quarantine at all??  The Governor of Hawaii has made the 14 quarantine an emergency restriction to safeguard the people of Hawaii.  Since it is within the confines of Hawaii the legality would be up to the Governor and the Legislature of the State of Hawaii.  We were in Honolulu in March when a Cruise Ship came in with people with Coronavirus.  When those without Coronavirus left the Ship they were escorted by Chartered Bus to the airport and placed on a plane to leave Hawaii so that they wouldn't potentially spread the virus. 

It wouldn't need to be a group faciltiy, it could be a hotel or motel type of accomodation, there is LOTS OF VACANCY right now.  But yes there is a possibility of cross contamination, however, ALL THE PEOPLE who would be subject to this quarantine are ones that have SELF DECLARED that they do not have the virus and are safe to come to Hawaii where there is a mandated 14 day quarantine if you don't get tested before you come.  If any of them do have the virus by quarantining them together and restricting their movement you save the rest of Hawaii from the spread of the virus.  Moreover, with the threat of this type of quarantine I would think few if any people would come without being tested before they get on the plane.  Of course to make this feasible reliable testing and results must be available to all that would be coming to Hawaii.


----------



## brp (Jul 16, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Here is a pic of sunset from my prison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can we be part of your micro-bubble? Please, please, please 

Thanks for sharing such a lovely picture. Can't speak for others, but gives me anticipations of being back in the islands!

Cheers.


----------



## nerodog (Jul 16, 2020)

I posted  news of new date Sept 1st in Hawaii.No


----------



## nerodog (Jul 16, 2020)

*Hawaii delays reopening tourism until Sept. 1*
*A 14-day quarantine requirement was initially slated to take effect on Aug. 1

posted this in another  Hawaii  forum.*
By Janine Puhak | Fox News


----------



## Luanne (Jul 16, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Is it legal to mandate people to quarantine at all??


This is being challenged in several states.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 16, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> It wouldn't need to be a group faciltiy, it could be a hotel or motel type of accomodation, there is LOTS OF VACANCY right now.  But yes there is a possibility of cross contamination, however, ALL THE PEOPLE who would be subject to this quarantine are ones that have SELF DECLARED that they do not have the virus and are safe to come to Hawaii where there is a mandated 14 day quarantine if you don't get tested before you come.  If any of them do have the virus by quarantining them together and restricting their movement you save the rest of Hawaii from the spread of the virus.  Moreover, with the threat of this type of quarantine I would think few if any people would come without being tested before they get on the plane.  Of course to make this feasible reliable testing and results must be available to all that would be coming to Hawaii.



In the latest proposal for September 1, 2020 Hawaii is trying to modify the quarantine so that it is more flexible and can help their businesses return to profitability.  The difference in the new proposal is that you will need a negative Covid-19 PCR test 72 hours prior to arrival and if the results are not available at that time you will quarantine until you can produce them and then not have to quarantine.  Hawaii does not have the ability to do much of what is being proposed in this forum.  They have had the 14 quarantine for months and it seems to really put a squash on Covid-19 but also crippled their tourism industry.


----------



## brp (Jul 16, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> In the latest proposal for September 1, 2020 Hawaii is trying to modify the quarantine so that it is more flexible and can help their businesses return to profitability.  The difference in the new proposal is that you will need a negative Covid-19 PCR test 72 hours prior to arrival and if the results are not available at that time you will quarantine until you can produce them and then not have to quarantine.  Hawaii does not have the ability to do much of what is being proposed in this forum.  They have had the 14 quarantine for months and it seems to really put a squash on Covid-19 but also crippled their tourism industry.



Unless I'm missing something, this makes no sense:

I take a test on Monday and results will take, say, 7 days, so the following Monday. If I arrive Thursday (after 3 days), I don't have results, so I have to quarantine until that following Monday, i.e. 4 days not out among the populace of Hawaii.

However if, instead, I arrived on that following Monday, test results in hand, they would be from a test taken "more than 72 hours earler" so theoretically invalid, However, I would still have avoided the populace of Hawaii for those same days and have the same results of the same test from a week earlier.

Am I missing something?

Cheers.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 16, 2020)

Tamaradarann said:


> Is it legal to mandate people to quarantine at all??


Quarantine itself - in the traditional sense of prohibiting people to enter - is constitutionally rock solid.

As Chief Justice John Marshall put it in Gibbons v. Ogden (1824) the ability to quarantine is a power “flowing from the acknowledged power of a State to provide for the health of its citizens.” There was ample precedent for his decision as US states and cities had been quarantining for decades. To pick two examples, in 1793 New York and other cities banned travel from Philadelphia when it suffered from an outbreak of Yellow Fever. In 1798, the Governor of Pennsylvania returned the favor when Yellow Fever struck New York.

Later in Compagnie Francaise de Navigation a Vapeur v. Louisiana Board of Health (1902) in the face of yet another outbreak of Yellow Fever, the Supreme Court reaffirmed the right of states to quarantine and upheld Louisiana's order that “in the case of any town, city, or parish of Louisiana being declared in quarantine, no body or bodies of people, immigrants, soldiers, or others shall be allowed to enter said town, city, or parish so long as said quarantine shall exist” even if there was no proof nor even reason to believe that the people on the vessel who wished to enter were contagious.

The question (and why lawyers get the big bucks) is the legality of the 'sort of' quarantines that Hawaii has enacted and considered. Is it legal to allow some people to enter and not others? Is it legal to detain some people in 'quarantine hotels'? Is the 14-day quarantine for some people and not others legal? No one knows for certain until the Supreme Court makes a ruling.


----------



## ljmiii (Jul 16, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> They have had the 14 quarantine for months and it seems to really put a squash on Covid-19 but also crippled their tourism industry.


To break this down one step at a time...

The 14 day quarantine has certainly helped but the exemptions for Military and Airline personnel have made COVID-19 in Hawaii far from squashed. The vast majority of new cases in the past 28 days are on O'ahu - draw your own conclusions. A link to the Hawaii DoH COVID-19 dashboard follows below.

Meanwhile, in the face of the resurgence of COVID-19 in Hawaii and more importantly on the mainland, Hawaiians have turned sharply against tourism in the past couple of months. In the latest polls 81% of residents said they do not want tourists arriving from the mainland. An a staggering 88% want the COVID-19 restrictions such as the 14-day quarantine for out-of-state passengers to remain in place for the foreseeable future.

My personal opinion is that this attitude varies significantly by island. O'ahu can make do without tourism - the economy is sufficiently diverse to allow them to get by. Not thrive...but get by. Maui is in a world of hurt because most of Big Ag has left the island and it is very dependent on tourism. Kauai is somewhere in between. As for the Big Island, I'm sure Kona side is hurting but Hilo - the county seat - has four times the population of Kailua-Kona and doesn't see a lot of tourists anyway. In short, the vast majority of the voters of Hawaii would rather do without tourism than let Auntie die.






						Experience
					






					experience.arcgis.com


----------



## oneohana (Jul 16, 2020)

PigsDad said:


> Still ways around that.  Tape the door latch so it won't lock -- no housekeeping to check, and who goes pushing on hotel doors to see if they are locked?  They could also go out as long as one person is left back in the room to let them in, depending on the access security to the hotel.  I'm sure there are other devious ways to defeat the single use keys.
> 
> Kurt


Security at HHV does this. One time we had an issue with our lock. Security pushes on all the doors when they do their rounds and it opened. Notified by the front desk that we would need to relocate.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 16, 2020)

This is the way I understand it and we are doing this for a trip we have coming up later in the fall.  Hopefully, the proposal for proof a of test is going to be added to the new September 1, 2020 travel restrictions.  Here goes:

We have a flight that arrives at 11:00 AM on a Thursday.  We have to have a Covid-19 PCR test done 72 hours prior to *ARRIVAL.*  So that means we have to get scheduled for a test on Monday sometime after 2:00 PM PST to account for the HST difference of 3 hours.  Then where we live there can be results back within 72 hours so that would mean we could have them by the time we land.  If not we have to quarantine until they can be verified.  Not sure all how the verification will work?

Also, if we did not have quarantine waiver we could not get a rental car until we have proof of it.  Theoretically if we received the results Friday there would be a way for them to be verified and released from quarantine that day.  Then we would have to get transportation back to Hertz to get a car.  So there is the expense of the tests, the possibility of having to pay for transportation to and from airport because of no rental car, the possible frustration of the verification process and also the lab time could take considerably longer then indicated. 

Having lived in Hawaii and seeing they have had a lot of time to think about this and things are *STILL UP IN THE AIR* I am not sure how hopeful we are about the September1, 2020 date.  Just think what a headache this must be for the Hiltons and HGVC's who are trying to open up but the goal posts just keep getting continually moved.


----------



## brp (Jul 16, 2020)

HGVC Lover said:


> We have a flight that arrives at 11:00 AM on a Thursday.  We have to have a Covid-19 PCR test done 72 hours prior to *ARRIVAL.*  So that means we have to get scheduled for a test on Monday sometime after 2:00 PM PST to account for the HST difference of 3 hours.  Then where we live there can be results back within 72 hours so that would mean we could have them by the time we land.  If not we have to quarantine until they can be verified.  Not sure all how the verification will work?



Yeah, and as I mentioned above, this makes no more sense that getting the test two days earlier (Tuesday, in this case) if you know it will take 5 days and arriving with the 5-day-old test results in hand rather than giving them 5-day-old results after being quarantined for 2 days. This seems not well thought through.

Cheers.


----------



## frank808 (Jul 16, 2020)

brp said:


> Can we be part of your micro-bubble? Please, please, please
> 
> Thanks for sharing such a lovely picture. Can't speak for others, but gives me anticipations of being back in the islands!
> 
> Cheers.


Sure you could. I can offer the studio portion for your 14 day quarantine. 

I have to admit this is the most we have spent on the balcony. Usually I work and am always having something to do. Actually at this time of year we are usually in Waikiki. Although HGVC had other ideas and the timeshares their are closed. Now I have 50K HGVC points to use up by next year. It will be tough using them, but someone has to do it 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jul 16, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Now I have 50K HGVC points to use up by next year. It will be tough using them, but someone has to do it



We'll have like 25 or 30K...and we still have those pesky day jobs, so won't be able to use them all. But we're not that many years away such that it may make sense to pay the fee to keep pushing forward for a few more years to the point where we could go to Bay Club for like 2 weeks 

Cheers.


----------



## GT75 (Jul 16, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Now I have 50K HGVC points to use up by next year.


I am certain your friends or your TUG friends could help you out.


----------



## HGVC Lover (Jul 16, 2020)

They have to make getting a test viable which at this time most people would not meet the requirement of a result within 72 hours of arrival in HI.  If they keep just the 14 day quarantine in place then tourism will stayed dried up.  Most of the unemployed population will go off of the the bail out checks of $600 a week in late July so there will be really a lot of hurting people then if their is no work in regards to tourism.  

So, if we get a test within 72 hours of arrival and the results do not come until a day or two are later and are negative then I guess the thinking is you probably are still negative if you endured a short quarantine.  No matter what, we are willing to do the tests and hope for a short quarantine period or best scenarios no quarantine at all.

However, if things remain firm with results with within 72 hours then we will cancel a 6 week trip there and come up with a plan B.


----------



## umgoblue98 (Jul 17, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I am on day 6 of my 14 day quarantine. We have not had any contact or do not see how they are checking on anyone. Have not had one call, text or email from the state. We will be free from quarantine come next week Friday but have taken it seriously.
> 
> We did say that even though we have a home here we would be doing our quarantine at MKO. Lady called the FD and verified that I have reservations for at least the next month. FD gave me a key that was one time use and we are doing our quarantine.
> 
> ...


Beautiful photo!  I am surprised you have not  been contacted by the state.  We had 6 contacts from Maui PD during our 14 day quarantine on Maui..  Perhaps manpower on Oahu with higher number of visitors is an issue.


----------

